# Roof Overhang Above A Patio Door



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

We have an exposed to weather sliding glass door on back of home. We originally bought a cheaper Home Depot awning to protect it from weather and provide a little shade. This awning didnt last long with snow and weather, as you can see from the picture's below ;^)

I would like to replace it with a wood and shingle one but would really like to have some basic plans. Im pretty handy, having build a nice shed this past year, but it had plans. Im guessing an overhang, no matter how small, can be tricky. Any plans out there or tips?

Want it to replicate the awning specs which were pretty basic:

About 9 ft wide, hanging out 40" and dropping about 10" overt han 40" overhang.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You'll need vertical supports at either end of the overhang to carry the weights of both the structure and the snowload.
It would help to know what region you lived in and how much snow you get.
On Long Island,NY you can get an aluminum canopy structure that will with stand the snowloads. With the amount of projection you have, you will still need the two vertical supports.
Ron
They also have those extendable awnings you could get. In the Winter you would leave it retracted so to make use of the solar gain. free heat.


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> You'll need vertical supports at either end of the overhang to carry the weights of both the structure and the snowload.
> It would help to know what region you lived in and how much snow you get.
> On Long Island,NY you can get an aluminum canopy structure that will with stand the snowloads. With the amount of projection you have, you will still need the two vertical supports.
> Ron
> They also have those extendable awnings you could get. In the Winter you would leave it retracted so to make use of the solar gain. free heat.


 
Thanks Ron.

I live in Cincinnati OH. We had an unusual 10" of snow this year at one time, so I would venture 10-12" as the possible worse case load estimate.

By vertical supports do you mean like the black areas below?










We were also looking for something that matched the house (shingles, wood, etc) as opposed to aluminum or canvas.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You do not have a roof overhang, but are typing to use a canvas awning/sunshade to keep the elements from your door. Your 10" of snow is nothing compared to the loads that are required for a building. - That is why it is a temporary sunshade.

If you want something more substantial, you have to accept the responsibility since it will be permanent and not temporary compared to what you have put up.

If you attach a permanent structure to you home, you will have to make sure it is structural and weatherproof at all points of attachment and that no water can get behind the brick (sealing, flashing, etc.) that will cause mold and rot.


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> You do not have a roof overhang, but are typing to use a canvas awning/sunshade to keep the elements from your door. Your 10" of snow is nothing compared to the loads that are required for a building. - That is why it is a temporary sunshade.
> 
> If you want something more substantial, you have to accept the responsibility since it will be permanent and not temporary compared to what you have put up.
> 
> If you attach a permanent structure to you home, you will have to make sure it is structural and weatherproof at all points of attachment and that no water can get behind the brick (sealing, flashing, etc.) that will cause mold and rot.


Thanks for the reply. I understand that. That awning that is up now is coming down, but reflects the dimensions, shape and projection I want to replicate with wood and shingles.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

My comments were aimed mainly at the problems you could create with a poor installation regarding moisture. This is especially important since most doors and windows are not installed and flashed properly and any additional moisture penetration without proper relief, could push everything over the top and end up in long term problems. - People like me make money off problems and poor installation.

Your awning collapsed just because you had a heavy snow, but you can expect heavier snow or conditions sometime in the future, so anything new must be attached properly. The collapse of the awning probably was good since if it had held up, the whole thing could have made a mess of your brick veneer.


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> My comments were aimed mainly at the problems you could create with a poor installation regarding moisture. This is especially important since most doors and windows are not installed and flashed properly and any additional moisture penetration without proper relief, could push everything over the top and end up in long term problems. - People like me make money off problems and poor installation.
> 
> Your awning collapsed just because you had a heavy snow, but you can expect heavier snow or conditions sometime in the future, so anything new must be attached properly. The collapse of the awning probably was good since if it had held up, the whole thing could have made a mess of your brick veneer.


Agreed. I have thought about that. My plan is to have the top of the new overhang end right where the current fabric awning does. Use metal flashing OVER the new overhang shingles. Then cut a slit through the mortar across the row of brick just above the shingles, bend and tuck the flashing top into it, then reseal. The bottom edge of the siding where it meets the bricks will also be completely sealed with caulking. Now if I could just find some basic construction plands for the overhang itself.


----------



## GamblinFool (Dec 7, 2009)

any way to revive this topic and get some plans online. I want to do the same thing in CA.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

GamblinFool said:


> any way to revive this topic and get some plans online. I want to do the same thing in CA.


I think you just did revive the topic.
Plans will vary from region to region, project to project. You have no snow issue, but you probably have seismic requirements. 
Better to speak to someone who can draw up plans suited to your locale.
Ron


----------



## GamblinFool (Dec 7, 2009)

Really, what I'm looking for is mostly decorative. 
More along the lines of a .5 or 1 foot deep (away from the house), 3 foot long eve above a french door. To keep rain off the door.


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure a 1 foot overhang will do much unless its a very straight down gentle rain. In ended up not building it but instead chose a rigid decorative awning (read as not cheapo) from a reputable awning company.


----------



## GamblinFool (Dec 7, 2009)

Not really looking for much protection. As you may or may not know we get little rain here in San Diego. But It would look more finished if there was a nice little over hang above the door. Plus it would deflect water from the side of the building when rain does happen.


----------

